# FLORENCE/FIRENZE – Photographic tour.



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

..................


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*MISCELLANY - Part 2*

*San Frediano*










*The Arno River*




























*Dante's house*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Stunning tour through the greatest city of renaissance! Firenze is just one of a kind. Mille grazie!

But I think the city should take more care of his cultural/architectural heritage. It's sad to see so many fantastic buildings just rotting... I've been there on my last Italia trip and was nearly shocked by the current state of the city - and amazed by it's quaint beauty at the same time.

You really captured the citys' atmosphere pretty well! What cam do you use?


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Stunning tour through the greatest city of renaissance! Firenze is just one of a kind. Mille grazie!
> 
> But I think the city should take more care of his cultural/architectural heritage. It's sad to see so many fantastic buildings just rotting... I've been there on my last Italia trip and was nearly shocked by the current state of the city - and amazed by it's quaint beauty at the same time.
> 
> You really captured the citys' atmosphere pretty well! What cam do you use?


Thank you!

I think my pics don't show any rotting building or monument... there are many in not so good conditions, but you have to consider that every Italian city has a big heritage, and Florence, like Rome or Venice, only to mention the most important from the artistic point of view, has more buildings, churches, monuments, than any other city in the world. Restoring an old building is very expensive, so huge resources are necessary to take care of the city.

My camera is a Canon PowerShot SX100


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Gioven said:


> To restore an old building is very expensive.


I know. I did it myself, you have to put loads of efforts and money into it if you want to see good results. Of course that's dependent on the structural condition of the building itself.

And I know that Italy has loads of heritage buildings. But it could do a better job on renovation, in some way it seems nobody cares 'bout all the old structures. That's of course not true, but it'd be great to see heavier endeavors regarding renovation 

I mean... Just take a look at the Ponte Vecchio. Should we sent you some paint buckets?


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

erbsenzaehler said:


> I know. I did it myself, you have to put loads of efforts and money into it if you want to see good results. Of course that's dependent on the structural condition of the building itself.
> 
> And I know that Italy has loads of heritage buildings. But it could do a better job on renovation, in some way it seems nobody cares 'bout all the old structures. That's of course not true, but it'd be great to see heavier endeavors regarding renovation
> 
> I mean... Just take a look at the Ponte Vecchio. Should we sent you some paint buckets?


By your sentence I can tell that you think what you're saying is funny but... nope! 

A completely restored Ponte Vecchio would be meaningless. The pastel tones given by the humidity of the Arno river are unique.

Don't you think that the privates owning the apartments or shops on the Ponte Vecchio are poor people.

I guess that most of us would have to sell illegaly one of the kidneys to actually afford the costs of housing on the Ponte Vecchio.

I've been once inside one of those, trust me, there's no trace of degradation!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Nicux said:


> By your sentence I can tell that you think what you're saying is funny but... nope!
> 
> A completely restored Ponte Vecchio would be meaningless. The pastel tones given by the humidity of the Arno river are unique.
> 
> ...



Aren't these frescos well preserved?
And they are some centuries old...


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Lovely Firenze, I only got to see the train station but I loved what I saw from the train. I think the real name Firenze sounds much better than Florence.


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

*POSTCARDS FROM FLORENCE*


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I have to admit, Florence never inspires me in photographs. Maybe it's when I see images of the river. The river banks always seem so unkept, untidy and undeveloped to me. Weeds and scrubs, unpaved or poorly patched roads etc. It seems no care has even been taken with this riverfrontage.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent shots of a truely beautiful city. Thanks for all the effort you've put in.


----------



## dmode_man (Dec 26, 2008)

I ve been there two weeks ago...I just can say that so much beuty in one place I ve never seen before. beautiful pics!!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots, I love that bridge across the river with the buildings on either side of the travel way - reminds me of the Pulteney Bridge in Bath.


----------



## IRVINGMUSIC (Dec 27, 2010)

WAWWWWWWWW IMPRESIONANTEE YA QUISIERA VIAJAR A FLORENCIA... GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOSSS


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely awesome and gorgeous :cheers:


----------

